# Stereo Receiver set-up



## tyler-92 (Mar 29, 2006)

This seemed like the most appropriate place to post this.

I have a stereo receiver, an older Sony (STR-AV920), that supports four channels, but has an extra pair of front speaker outputs so that you can switch between the two sets or distribute the signal to all four front speakers.

Currently, I have four speakers hooked up in the front and two surround speakers. I am getting a loud buzzing noise through all four front speakers (and through the surround but only when they are getting a simulated signal from the front, otherwise the surround speakers work fine). The buzz is ALWAYS there and constant when the system is on. Muting the system does not affect it, and it is independent of the volume of the input and the receiver.

I have tried:
disconnecting the speakers one by one
shifting the speakers around to different speaker outputs
disconnecting the input signal, also trying different inputs
replacing the speaker wire
changing all the different settings of the receiver

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

